# mit einem wanderkajak angeln?



## hackebeil (19. April 2008)

hey 
ein kumpel will sich ein wanderkajak kaufen und damit angeln, hauptsächlich fliege und spinnfischen. meint ihr die sache ist zu wackelig? soll ein günstiges boot sein was man auch leicht alleine transportieren kann


----------



## Hausmarke (19. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*



hackebeil schrieb:


> hey
> ein kumpel will sich ein wanderkajak kaufen und damit angeln, hauptsächlich fliege und spinnfischen. meint ihr die sache ist zu wackelig? soll ein günstiges boot sein was man auch leicht alleine transportieren kann


ein Scherz oder?


----------



## St-Hubertus (19. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> ein Scherz oder?



aber nicht doch.das geht klasse!
mit nem Fahrrad fällt man ja auch nicht um nur wenn man mal jemandem zuwinkt.

gugts mal hier-  http://www.angel-schlageter.de/index.php?cat=c352_Angel-KAJAK-s.html


----------



## Hausmarke (19. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*



St-Hubertus schrieb:


> aber nicht doch.das geht klasse!
> mit nem Fahrrad fällt man ja auch nicht um nur wenn man mal jemandem zuwinkt.
> 
> gugts mal hier-  http://www.angel-schlageter.de/index.php?cat=c352_Angel-KAJAK-s.html


also doch ein scherz


----------



## Brummel (19. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Hallo hackebeil #h,

laß Dir nichts unterjubeln , die Sache funktioniert wunderbar, habe ich jahrelang praktizert. Sowohl mit dem Schlauchboot als auch mit Kajak, solange beides leicht zu transportieren ist.
Warum auch nicht;+, der einzige Grund wäre daß in dem jeweiligen Gewässer die Angelei vom Boot verboten ist, soll ja seeeehr vereinzelt vorkommen in unserem Heimatland |rolleyes.
Das einzige was mir beim Link von St-Hubertus auf der Pupille brennt ist der Preis für die "Schwimmhilfe".

Gruß Brummel |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (19. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Moin Hackebeil #h


Muss es denn unbedingt ein Wanderkayak sein ?

Die Anglerkayaks, so wie im Link von St. Hubertus, sind doch was !
Wenn vom Kayak aus "nur" geangelt werden soll, würde ich ein SOT nehmen.

Schau doch auch mal hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111129

und hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67192


----------



## schrauber78 (19. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Also das mit dem Kajak funzt eigentlich recht gut. Mit persönlich wär das aber zu heiss und hätte mir deswegen zusätzlich einen Ausleger gebaut


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Ich habe in jungen Jahren häufig mit dem Kajak gefischt und es geht problemlos bei guten
Wetterbedingungen sowie auf Binnengwässern.Damals war ich viel auf dem Edersee unterwegs und hab so vom Boot aus auch große Hechte gelandet.
Etwas blöd ist das fischen von Ködern die einen hohen Gegendruck aufbauen,da sich das
Boot dadurch immer wieder drehen will,so das man manchmal sogar einen Gegenschlag mit dem Paddel machen muss.Aber häufig habe ich dabei gerade in diesen Spinnstopps
Bisse gehabt!
Einen großen Vorteil im Vergleich zum Bellyboat und zum Schlauchkajak hat ein Wanderkajak,weil er viel schneller läuft und man sich daher z.B. wenn das Wetter 
umschlägt,recht schnell vom Teich machen kann.
@Goeddoek,Diese Sit on Top Kajaks mögen vielleicht trendiger sein,als ein herkömmlicher
Wanderkajak,aber im Handling wird es keinen Unterschied geben.
Den einzigen Unterschied den ich sehe,obwohl ich nicht weiß ob es möglich ist,wäre es
nach einer Kenterung wieder rein zu kommen.Aber dabei hätte man den Nachteil einer
vollen Wathose die man im normalen Kajak nicht tragen muss.

Taxidermist


----------



## goeddoek (19. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Trendiger ? Mag sein - interessiert mich absolut nicht :q

Alles Neue muss ja nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein, näääch?  


Die Vorteile, die ich bei SOTs sehe:

Leichteres Ein- und aussteigen ( je enger die Einstiegsluke bei Kayaks, desto schwieriger ). Man muss auch nicht von einem Steg oder höheren Ufer einsteigen.

Da man praktisch "auf" dem Kayak sitzt, kann man quersitzen ( zum Angeln oder entspannen ) die Beine anwinkeln oder sich "hinfläzen".

Man hat oberhalb des Decks bessere Ablageflächen.

Und eine Wathose braucht man auch nicht zwangsläufig 

Ich würde aber auch gerne wissen, welche Vorteile eines Wanderkayaks gegenüber des SOTs ihr kennt.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Also ein wesentlicher Vorteil eines Wanderkajaks,ist der bauartbedingte niedrigere Schwerpunkt und eine damit einhergehende höhere Kentersicherheit,obwohl diese in
der Praxis wohl kaum bemerkbar sein wird.
Ich habe damals zum Angeln gerne 2er Kajaks gefahren,da hat man auch genug Stauraum und bequem kann man es auch haben,wenn man sich auch nicht quer setzen kann.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist der Preis,da der TS wohl auf einen Gebrauchten zurückgreift.
Ich weiß gar nicht ob es diese SOT überhaupt schon als Gebrauchte gibt und neu sind sie ja recht teuer.
Ganz so neu sind die ja auch nicht,da es sie in Amiland schon lange gibt und sie
erst in den letzten Jahren,hier bei uns in Mode gekommen sind.
Allerdings möchte ich den Teilen ihre Praktischen Vorzüge nicht absprechen,zumal ich
persönlich noch nie ein SOT gefahren,bin im Gegensatz zu so einigen anderen Kajaks.
Besonders gut finde ich die Möglichkeiten des Ausbaus,von Rutenhaltern bis zum Echolot,wo man bei normalen Kajaks mehr Improvisieren muss.Natürlich alles zu gesalzenen Preisen!
Übrigens der Strandstart ist mit einem herkömmlichen Kajak,mit der richtigen Technik,ebenso möglich!

Taxidermist


----------



## sundeule (20. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Auch so etwas kann ja eine Alternative sein, wenn es um mehr Stabilität geht: http://www.kajak-segeln.de/sites/outrigger.htm


----------



## captain-sparrow (20. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

#h hi,

sehe ich das richtig. wir befinden uns hier beim hochseeangeln oder?

die teile sind bestimmt für binnengewässer und dergl. voll in ordnung. aber damit auf die ostsee, raus bis zur fahrrinne oder dergl.???

vielleicht kommt ja noch einer auf die idee damit zur tonne 5 zu wollen.

also ich weiß nicht. für binnengewässer bestimmt eine alternative, um in strandnähe bei gutem wetter was zu versuchen, bedingt. mehr aber auf keinen fall.

sollte ich das hier aber missverstanden haben dann bitte ich schon mal jetzt um entschuldigung. mir ist nur noch nicht so ganz klar für welche bereiche das ganze sein soll.

gruß
axel


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Ich würde mit einem Kajak auch nur im Küstenbereich fahren und zum Mefofischen ist das
ja auch ausreichend.Allerdings hat es schon Altlantiküberquerungen im Kajak gegeben!
Und wenn man so an den Ursprung dieser Boote denkt,also den Nordatlantik und noch
so nebenher ne Robbe im Schlepp!Was ist dagegen die Ostsee bei Schönwetter?

Taxidermist


----------



## staffag (20. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Soll ja keiner nachmachen, aber ich erinnere mich vor vielen Jahren (sozusagen als ich noch deutlich jünger war) da gab es den einen oder anderen ganz Wilden, die haben mit dem FALTBOOT den Atlantik überquert!
Wers nicht glaubt, hier kann mans lesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hannes_Lindemann


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

@staffag,Genau den Typ meinte ich und das Buch habe ich auch.Allerdings hat der,meiner
Meinung nach,einen echten Lattenschuß.Das wird wohl niemand  in der  Form wiederholen!

Taxidermist


----------



## staffag (20. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Falsch - mach mal eine google Suche: Faltboot Atlantikquerung - da gibts welche die sind wohl nach Afrika gepaddelt und Lindemann selbst hat das wohl 3x - jawohl: DREIMAL - gemacht


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

@staffag,Ich hab gerade mal geschaut und da scheinen Einige ähnliche Wahnsinnsfahrten gemacht zu haben!
In einem Kajak würde ich mich definitiv sicherer fühlen als in einem Bellyboat.

Ich würde jedenfalls dem TS zu einer Sicherheitsausrüstung raten,so z.B. Auftriebshilfe
und zwar vorne und hinten im Boot,dass hat den Vorteil,das man sich im Falle einer Kenterung auf das Boot drauf legen kann.Eventuell sogar eine Automatikschwimmweste.

Taxidermist


----------



## raubangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Na ja,
mit einem Kajak sollte man schon im Küstenbereich bleiben.
Also maximal bis Helgoland .

Zitat aus globetrotter.de:

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica, Serif]* EXPEDITION .. Von Hamburg nach Helgoland
*[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica, Serif] Nein, nein: NICHT mit der Helgoland-Faehre. Mit dem Kayak; versteht sich! Mitarbeiter von Globetrotter Ausruestung wollen im Sommer 2006 beweisen, dass *ABENTEUER VOR DER HAUSTUER* nach wie vor moeglich sind. Training und Logistik hat bereits begonnen. Einzelheiten zu der insgesamt  *176 km* langen Tour gibt es kommenden Monat an dieser Stelle.  *Wir wuenschen schon heute allen Kollegen viel Erfolg*[/FONT]


----------



## yakfish (21. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Also, hallo erstmal...

ich paddle seit ich 4 Jahre bin. Ich bin zwar kein experte, aber ich fühle mich absolut sicher in meinen yak. Wichtig dabei ist, dass man seine Kräfte nicht überschätzt und Erfahrung hat mit Wind, Wellen, Strömung etc. Später habe ich dann auch angefangen zu angeln und da ich mir kein grösseres Boot leisten konnte, habe ich von meinem Kajak aus geangelt...und was soll ich sagen...geht klasse. Habe schöne grosse Dorsche, Heringe, Platten, Seeskorpione etc. rausgeholt. Das Problem dabei ist, sich den Fisch dann im Boot zwischen die Beine zu legen:qda weiss man nie so recht, ob der sich nicht doch noch mal rächen will|evil: Bei nem Steinbeisser wäre ich da vorsichtig...

Welcher irre will sich denn mit ner Wathose in sein Kajak setzen? Wenn da die Hose beim kentern volläuft, hilft auch keine Rettungsweste mehr...mann die Leute haben ja manchmal ideen|kopfkrat

Gruss
yakfish


----------



## goeddoek (21. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Das ist jetzt zwar ebenso "nicht ganz topic"  , wie die vorherigen Antworten, aber wichtig.

Klar ist, dass man vorher trainiert ( egal ob SOT oder "normales" Kayak ).
Sich selbst nicht über- und das Meer nicht unterschätzen !!!
GAAANZ wichtig!

Sicher gibt es Leute, die mit so 'nem Gefährt den Atlantik überqueren oder nach Helgoland fahren. Ebenso gibt es Menschen, die die "Fahrt" in einem Fass die Niagara-Fälle runter überlebt haben.

Das sollte man alles nicht nachmachen  Zumindest solange nicht, bis man sehr, sehr gut ist.

"Irre" braucht man nicht zu sein, wenn man im ( oder besser "auf" dem ) Kayak 'ne Wathose trägt. Wir reden hier nicht von den Vollgummiteilen aus den Siebzigern, die vollgelaufen tatsächlich das Einsteigen ins Boot unmöglich machten. Das die einen Menschen unter Wasser gezogen haben, gehört ins Reich der Fabeln - nebenbei bemerkt  

Eine ordentlich sitzende Wathose mit Watgürtel läuft so schnell nicht voll.Richtig gut gelöst hat AFS-Beckmann das Ganze:

Atmungsaktive, Paddeljacke mit dichten Bündchen unten, sowie an Hals und Armen und als Clou eine Art Shorty aus einer alten Neopren-Wathose.

Da kommt kein Wasser rein und obendrein bleibt der Hintern warm  


Eine Rettungsweste sollte immer angelegt sein, das Bedarf wohl nicht der Erwähnung, oder ?


So - genug OT

Vielleicht kriegt ja der Threadersteller noch ein paar weitere Informationen :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (22. April 2008)

*AW: mit einem wanderkajak angeln?*

Na klar hier Tip: Meine Kombi hast Du schon gut beschrieben Georg. zu ergänzen ist nur wenig, aber das will ich mal eben machen: Zu dem ganzen gehört natürlich immer auch ein Lifebelt, damit Paddler und Kajak nicht auseinanderdriften können.
Außerdem trage ich eine Atmungsaktive Wathose, die relativ wenig Luft speichert, und damit das Risiko geringer ist, mit den Füßen nach oben rumzutreiben. Meine Kombi ist so luft und wasserdicht, dass ich beim Anziehen den Kragen offen halten muß, dann mache ich Kniebeugen, um den Anzug leer zu pumpen, bis er sich komplett angesogen hat. Dann den Kragen wieder dicht.. und fertig. So vorbereitet und dann noch mit Weste, kann ich beruhigt bis zur Halskrause im Wasser stehen, ohne Wassereinbruch. Übrigens hier noch ein Vorteil vom SOT:
wenn man damit einmal durchkentert, dann steigt man wieder ein, weil unsinkbar. um zu lenzen: einfach die Stöpsel rausziehen, lospaddeln und trocken ist die Kiste.
Ich habe Leute mit Wanderkajaks gesehen, die aussenbords mit ihrem Kajak an Land mussten, um es  leer zu pumpen.
Bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur ´ne grausige Vorstellung #d

So nu war´s das auch
Gruß
Peter


----------

